# Kittredge Bow Hut - Archer's Bible



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

Is that the store out of Maine? I love that place if it is the same store!

Koz


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

The address in the catalog is Mammoth Lakes California. I don't know if there were any other locations.

Dave J


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Dave J said:


> The address in the catalog is Mammoth Lakes California. I don't know if there were any other locations.
> 
> Dave J


I can check with my dad & see if he remembers. His first job as a teenager was working for the Bow Hut. Him & Doug have been friends for a loooong time.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

That would be great Capt'n D.

Thanks,
Dave J


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Talked to dad this evening. He's pretty sure the first year was 54 or 55. He wasn't to sure on the last edition.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Darrall.

I collect old bows and find the information these catalogs contain useful and interesting. Unfortunately they are not easy to find. I only have the 1972-73 and the 1982-83 catalogs. 

The 1972-73 has a picture of a mountain lion standing in front of a target with a bulls eye on its' chest. The 1982-83 has a photo, taken by Kittredge Bow Hut general manager Bill Krenz, of two mule deer in the mountains outside Mammoth Lake (front cover) and a photo of himself carrying a wild turkey (rear cover).

Appreciate the help,

Dave


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

*Kittredge Bow Hut Archer's Bible 1972-73, 1982-83*

Kittredge Bow Hut Archer's Bible


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Pretty cool you have those. You might try and get in touch with Sherry Krenz & see if she has any info.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I have the 2004 edition. The latest I can find. Still read it all the time...


----------



## jmpgfoto (Nov 12, 2014)

*Kittredge's Bow Hut*



KOZMAN4907 said:


> Is that the store out of Maine? I love that place if it is the same store!
> 
> Nope, Kittredge's Bow Hut was in South Pasadena, CA (some wrongly say the store was in Pasadena but So. Pasadena is a separate city). Back in the 59's & 60's we often visited the shop as youngsters. My friends and I were strongly into backpacking, camping, and archery and Kittredge's was like the Mecca for archers. Doug, Jim Dougherty, and other famous archers of the time dispensed all kinds of bows and archery equipment. Many were often quoted or wrote articles for the archery magazines of the day. I got my first quality Bear bows from Doug's shop. It was within walking distance of a big roving and target archery range in the Pasadena Arroyo near the Rose Bowl so we could walk to Kittredge's get some arrows (or whatever we needed) and walk to the range. In those days walking (or bicycling) a few miles was nothing.
> 
> Unfortunately Doug decided to relocate the shop to Mammoth Lakes, CA where he operated for some years until selling out to some investors who still operate the shop but now they are focused on winter sports like ski and snow boards. Doug retired, from what I hear, to Colorado and Mexico and is probably in his 80's or so. The Bow Hut was THE place for anything archery and it's nice to think back about all those years when things were a bit more simple (like no compound bows, lol)


----------



## John Robert Hunter (Jan 5, 2022)

Capt'n D said:


> I can check with my dad & see if he remembers. His first job as a teenager was working for the Bow Hut. Him & Doug have been friends for a loooong time.


I'm looking for the record book for Catalina Spanish Goats hunted in 1965. Jim Doughrety measured my trophy.


----------



## Mahantango (Feb 20, 2021)

Kozman you’re thinking of Kittery Trading Post. Great store


----------



## Sevenof7 (6 mo ago)

Dave J said:


> Thanks Darrall.
> 
> I collect old bows and find the information these catalogs contain useful and interesting. Unfortunately they are not easy to find. I only have the 1972-73 and the 1982-83 catalogs.
> 
> ...


I was reading your response and was wondering if you interested in this bow it is left handed, 70 lb draw.


----------



## 60bogey (May 7, 2020)

I had a Doug Kittredge all wood recurve, still one of the fastest bows I ever shot


----------

